#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Синдром дракона"

## Шавырин

Просто "лютый" сериал ...

Вчера обнаружил на  Яндексе (https://yandex.ru/search/?clid=9582&...&l10n=ru&lr=44)

Отсмотрел три (3) серии, "полёт нормальный"  :Smilie:

----------

